# Verslavingen > Roken >  Champix/rookstopmiddel - Artikel

## Agnes574

Champix: ja of nee? 

Varenicline, het actieve bestanddeel in de nieuwe hulpmiddelen om te stoppen met roken dat verkocht wordt onder de naam Champix, zou betrokken zijn bij een aantal gevallen van zelfdoding. Dit nieuws doet wereldwijd de ronde, er zijn namelijk heel wat mensen die het middel nemen, maar paniek is overbodig, zo blijkt. 


Een voorzichtige aanbeveling van het Franse agentschap voor de veiligheid van geneesmiddelen 
(AFSSAPS) volstond om heel wat mensen ongerust te maken. Champix, een geneesmiddel om 
te stoppen met roken dat begin 2007 op de markt kwam, zou een rol spelen bij een aantal pogingen tot 
zelfdoding en zelfmoordgedachten. Het waarschuwde artsen om voorzichtig te zijn bij het 
voorschrijven van het bewuste geneesmiddel. 




Het effect op de hersenen 

Champix is een ‘partiële nicotine-acetylcholine receptor agonist’. Dat betekent dat het zich 
op de nicotinereceptoren in de hersenen bindt met twee consequenties: de drang om te roken wordt 
kleiner en anderzijds daalt het bevredigingsgevoel dat het roken van een sigaret aan 
verslaafde rokers geeft. Zo wordt het stoppen met roken vergemakkelijkt. Maar het is een feit dat elk 
product dat op de hersenen inwerkt, in principe ook voor een ongunstig effect kan zorgen. Daarom 
werd artsen van in het begin afgeraden om Champix niet voor te schrijven aan personen met 
psychiatrische problemen en ook niet aan mensen die een depressie doormaakten. De nieuwe 
waarschuwing lijkt dan ook een overbodige voorzichtigheidsmaatregel te zijn. Of niet? 




Relatief nieuw 

Het Franse agentschap ontkent niet dat het aantal gerapporteerde gevallen eerder laag is (15 in het 
totaal, gaande van humeurschommelingen tot zelfmoordpogingen op 200.000 Fransen die onder 
behandeling zijn). Het wijst er ook op dat het verband tussen Champix en de stoornissen niet 
kon worden aangetoond. Maar de verwittiging is wel gerechtvaardigd. Het risico op een poging tot 
zelfdoding is een risico dat niet verwaarloosd mag worden. En ook al kon het verband tussen 
varenicline en risicogedrag niet worden aangetoond, toch is het plausibel als men rekening 
houdt met de werking van het geneesmiddel. 




Stoppen met roken: ja, maar 

De voorzorgsmaatregelen in verband met de neveneffecten van Champix werden van meet af 
aan duidelijk gesteld, de verwittiging van het Franse agentschap was geen nieuws. Maar u moet wel 
weten wat de effecten van nicotine op de hersenen zijn. De fysieke verslaving aan sigaretten 
is niet niets, ook al lijkt de verslaving niet op die aan andere substanties. De neveneffecten van 
Champix kunnen overigens ook optreden bij een rookstop zonder geneesmiddelen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be 3/1/2008)

----------


## nancy66

hallo,

Ik heb een jaar geleden proberen te stoppen met zyban , maar na een week werd ik depri en liep constant te huilen zonder reden, 
Nu zou ik willen proberen met champix , is er soms iemand die daar wel positief resultaat mee geeft zonder veel bij werkingen ???? groetjes

----------


## Sasha

Ik ben zelf gestopt met nortrilin wat ik begrepen heb is het net zoiets als zyban,maar word nortrilin wel vergoed en zyban niet...misschien heb je er wat aan.
ik rook nu 8 en halve maand niet meer,en ik heb 30 jaar gerookt.
Het is net als de rest geen wondermiddel je moet er voor 500% achterstaan.
Groetjes

----------


## harry123

Ik zelf ben 74 dagen geleden gestopt met roken m.b.v. champix, maar werd na 3 weken misselijk en kreeg weinig eetlust. Heb wel doorgezet maar nog steeds dezelfde problemen
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het nu met je Harry?
Is de misselijkheid weg en de eetlust terug??
En..nog steeds gestopt  :Wink: ??
Laat ons iets weten ok?

----------


## harry123

Het gaat prima, rook nog steeds niet, ben af en toe nog misselijk ,eetlust is wel weer terug. gr.harry

----------


## Agnes574

Merci harry123 voor je berichtje!!
Kijk...zo zie je maar...een positief bericht hier doet me héél erg goed!!



Nu ik ook nog ooit van die stinkstokkies af geraken  :Wink: 
Ag xx

----------


## christel1

Ik heb ook champix geprobeerd, had wel minder zin om te roken maar was er verschrikkelijk misselijk van, ik hield echt geen eten meer binnen (eten en naar de wc spurten om over te geven), 's nachts zweten, niet kunnen slapen, waanvoorstellen gewoon niet vol te houden. Heb ook al Zyban geprobeerd maar zonder resultaat. Ja ik weet het ook niet meer, geen karakter zeker

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Heb van via via gehoord dat Champix geen onschuldig medicament is,je moet naar schijnt nogal een sterke maag daarvoor hebben.

Dus die misselijk kan wel eens kloppen :Frown: 

De beste manier is gewoon stoppen zonder al die rommel ook al is het niet gemakkelijk(spreek uit ervaring!!) :Wink:

----------


## christel1

't is nogal moeilijk om te stoppen als er nog een rookster in huis rond loopt, maar ja een roker heeft altijd goeie excuses zeker ? Maar voor mij is die Champix echt rommel. Als ik die pillen ingenomen had moest ik na 10 minuten al braken, als ik iets dronk (zelfs water) het vloog er direct terug uit. Soms wachtte ik 2 uur om iets kleins te eten maar dan kwam het er nog uit. Op een paar weken tijd was ik 5 kilo vermagerd en ik ben al niet te dik. Ik zal eens raad vragen aan mijn dokter voor die nortrilin maar ik moet oppassen met medicijnen want neem meds voor hartproblemen (daarom moet ik van de cardio stoppen met roken)
Thanks 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Ben es gaan googelen maar blijkbaar is die nortrilen niet echt goed voor mensen met hartproblemen, niet aan te raden dus

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja kan ik wel voorstellen dat dat niet gemakkelijk is als er nog iemand thuis rookt.Ik ben 2 jaar geleden met mijn man samen gestopt dat was even niet makkelijk,maar we hebben daar geen seconde spijt van.

Is nl zo dat ik ook moest stoppen voor mijn gezondheid had dagelijks zware migraine jaren aan één stuk kon het echt niet meer uithouden.En sinds ik gestopt ben heb ik nog één of twee aanvallen per jaar.Zo zie je maar wat die rommel allemaal met een mens doet,maar ik spreek wel zuiver voor mijn eigen.

Maar was het gemakkelijk om te stoppen nee totaal niet heb één maand seurieus afgezien en daarna ging het wel,maar je moet karakter hebben.

Nu ben ik natuurlijk supper gelukkig dat ik gestopt ben,heb altijd gezegd wil graag stoppen voor mijn 40 en in oktober word ik 40.

Ik zou voorzichtig zijn als ge het aan u hart hebt met al die medicijnen.
Ga gewoon naar u huisarts en die zal met u wel naar een oplossing zoeken,waar een wil is is een weg zeg ik altijd.

Veel succes :Wink:

----------


## christel1

He Dotito, 
ja ik slik al een serieus aantal pillen per dag, ik moet wel een hele sterke maag hebben eigenlijk, en er zijn er bij die ik heel mijn leven zal moeten blijven slikken. Ik probeer wel te minderen (geen sigaretten meenemen als ik ga wandelen met de honden), weinig of quasi geen alcohol drinken. Ik denk dat je op een bepaald moment de klik moet maken en in 1 keer stoppen. Nu heb ik nog teveel stress door 2 volwassen kinderen die nog thuis wonen, nog een paar jaar geduld en dan zal het wel komen, smijten ik en mijn vriend ook ons sigaretten buiten. Maar thuis is het ook mijn dochter die rookt. 
Ik zal nog eens raad vragen aan mijn huisarts en zien wat hij zegt over die nortrilen
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

ik ben ook gestopt met roken......heb van longverpleegkundige pleisters gekregen en volgende week wilde ze samen met mij kijken naar gebruik van champix,
ze had er goede ervaringen mee.
en als je een keer de fout ingaat is het minder ernstig omdat roken niet meer in je behoefte voorziet, dus val je niet snel terug

----------


## sietske763

champix is best wel gevaarlijk ben ik via bijsluiters en google achtergekomen, vooral als je med. slkt die op je hoofd werken, bv AD en AP.
je moet echt goed op jezelf letten.....evt vreemde manische, depressieve gedachten, handelingen etc
ik zou het wel aandurven omdat ik geestelijk erg goed door heb als er wat mis zou gaan.
ik doe het nu 3 dagen met zyban een AD en ben dus met mn andere AD gestopt,
ik ben erg kritisch.....maar het lijkt wel wat te helpen.
nortrilen is niet gevaarlijk, ook een AD, een zusje van het AD wat ik bijna altijd slik, je hebt natuurlijk wat bijwerkingen maar dar is met alles zo.
als zyban(welbutrin)niet genoeg effect heeft of ik word wat depressief stap ik over op nortrilen dit is 3 dagen geleden het plan dat ik met psych. gemaakt heb.

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn vriend heeft een tijdje Champix gebruikt .. zonder resultaat en bijwerkingen..
Ik zou het niet moeten nemen in combinatie met m'n medicatie...
Als ik wil stoppen met roken doe ik het 'cold turkey' .. is me vorig jaar ook gelukt voor 6 weken  :Wink: .

----------


## christel1

@sietske, 
Die notrilen wordt dat ook gebruikt om te stoppen met roken ? Is dat de gebruikersnaam of de naam van het product dat er in zit ? Ik kon er deze morgen niet opkomen toen ik bij de huisarts zat. Is dit ook een antidepressiva want dit geeft nogal nare neveneffecten bij mij (geen libido meer, triest).
@Agnes, 
Wat voor bijwerkingen had je vriend er van eigenlijk, ben er nu terug mee begonnen, tweede dag maar dat is maar 0,5mg en daar voel je niks van, ik zat vorig jaar aan 4 mg want 2 werkte ook niet bij mij en van 4 mg voelde ik wel minder drang om te roken maar hing ik voordurend over de pot om te kotsen, zweten, slapeloosheid, waanideeën en dergelijke maar ik moet stoppen, dus.... misschien een maandje nemen tot de lichamelijke verslaving wat weg is, de geestelijke dat zal iets anders zijn natuurlijk 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn vriend had er helemaal geen bijwerkingen van ... enkel de eerste dagen had hij minder zin in een sigaret en smaakten ze vies, maar na een week stoomde hij weer volop  :Wink:  en dus stopte hij met die (dure!!) pillen .. het is er ook een die altijd vergeet pillen in te nemen dus ja; écht werken doet dat middel dan ook niet hé!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moonjohn

ik slik nu 16 dagen champix moet stoppen wegens ziekte van crohn maar lukte al op de 6 de dag heb wel maagtabletten er bij word soms eng maar kijk het even aan en ga dan de helft per dag slikken heb het ervoor ook gedaan ben toen 6 weken gestopt maar was weer begonnen was toen nog niet ziek dus nu zal het de stok achter de deur zijn hoop ik gr mo

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Heel jammer dat mensen meteen naar deze giftige pillen grijpen. Ik hoop dat je voorgoed stopt. Maar de meeste rokers die hun geestelijke rookverslaving (99%!!!!!) niet oplossen zullen na de Champixkuur gewoon weer een sigaret opsteken. Lieve mensen, denk goed na voordat je stopt en slik niet klakkeloos medicijnen, deze zijn ontwikkeld door de farmaceuten die, net als de tabaksfabrikant, wil verdienen aan de roker!!

----------


## Air

Giftige pillen versus roken: in de rook van sigaretten zitten honderden giftige chemicaliën en radio-actieve stoffen...

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Precies Air, daarom moet je geen gif met gif bestrijden! Maar goed aanpakken voor eens en altijd.

----------


## ppolleke

polleke zegt: wat ik raar vind met roken is het volgende (abstract): iedereen (fabrikanten van stoppen met roken-middelkes ook).. zitten altijd maar over De Nicotine bezig en dat begrijpt polleke niet.

Onderzoek wijst uit dat Nicotine zelf niet eens zo verslavend is.. het zijn de toegevoegde middelen die verslavend maken en zeer ongezond zijn (van enkele honderden tot duizenden toevoegingen.. nog maar niet te spreken van het volledig doodgezwegen pollonium 210 dacht ik.. is dodelijk).

Nog beter: polleke zegt Nicotine (puur) is gezond voor wel heel veel zaken.. Roken in alle vormen is uiteraard iets helemaal anders dan.. Nicotine.. die toevallig ook in sigaretten zit..

Dus stop-middelen die Nicotine bevatten kunnen geen kwaad.. het tegendeel zelfs.. wel is het de fabrikant zijn bedoeling om je te overtuigen dat je niet echt zonder.. pleisters.. gloeistokken..etc.. kan en dus wordt er meerdere keren veel euro's verdient.. aan dezelfde persoon..

Groeten polleke

----------


## Flogiston

Wat de farmaceuten willen, is totaal niet relevant.

Je maakt zelf de keuze of je wel of geen hulp wilt bij het stoppen met roken. Als je besluit dat je hulp wilt, besluit je ook zelf of je gedragstherapie of pillen wilt.

Natuurlijk wil de industrie pillen verkopen - so what? De industrie wil mij ook een plasma-televisie verkopen. Maar ik wil geen plasma-televisie, dus de industrie kan willen wat ze wil, ik koop lekker niet.

Met antirookpillen is het net zo.

Voor veel mensen zijn antirookpillen een prima ondersteuning. Het placebo-effect zal meespelen, maar zo'n pil doet beslist méér dan alleen placebo zijn: een pil die enkel placebo is, komt immers niet door de controles heen, die wordt zelfs verboden.

Champix helpt dus. Van zichzelf al. Met extra ondersteuning door het placebo-effect.

Champix heeft ook bijwerkingen. Net als elk ander middel.

Of je Champix gebruikt, moet je zelf beslissen. De meeste rokers hebben er al ettelijke stoppogingen opzitten, en weten dus of ze het deze keer wel of niet zonder extra hulp zullen redden. Hoe dan ook, de inherente eigen motivatie is en blijft het allerbelangrijkste. Ontbreekt die, dan zal het met zekerheid niet lukken te stoppen.

----------


## ppolleke

Beste Flogiston, je hebt gelijk.. eigen keuze.. en als het helpt om te stoppen.. dan is het allemaal OK

Groeten polleke

----------


## ppolleke

polleke zegt: je hebt gelijk, mag je natuurlijk niet vergeten dat "de mens" en massa/kudde-dinges is.. en dikwijls onwetend en alzo fabrikanten/dokters zomaar geloven.. dus telt "vrije keuze" niet meer mee.
Wat die Controles betreft, klopt je stelling totaal niet.. vele controle-organisaties zelfs de amerlkaanse FDA ontvangt (kassa-kassa) van niet goed bestudeerde medicatie. Meer kan ik er niet over uitwijden.. maar dit antwoord berust op Feiten.

greetz polleke

----------


## Flogiston

Feiten die niet worden genoemd zijn geen feiten maar geruchten.

----------


## ppolleke

polleke zegt: als ik Flogistan's commentaar lees.. is dit een persoon die gewoon wil discussieren om de discussie zelf en totaal niks Nuttig bijbrengt.

Bedankt en niet tot ziens polleke..

ps. misschien eens andere medicatie proberen of een hobby zoeken

----------


## Raimun

> polleke zegt: je hebt gelijk, mag je natuurlijk niet vergeten dat "de mens" en massa/kudde-dinges is.. en dikwijls onwetend en alzo fabrikanten/dokters zomaar geloven.. dus telt "vrije keuze" niet meer mee.
> Wat die Controles betreft, klopt je stelling totaal niet.. vele controle-organisaties zelfs de amerlkaanse FDA ontvangt (kassa-kassa) van niet goed bestudeerde medicatie. Meer kan ik er niet over uitwijden.. maar dit antwoord berust op Feiten.
> 
> greetz polleke


Beste ppolleke ....
Ieder mens op zich is 'n uniek exemplaar , met de mogelijkheid zelf en in alle vrijheid keuzes te maken .
M.a.w. de " vrije keuze " blijft in alle omstandigheden bestaan !! 

Sommigen kiezen dus om "" 'n massa/kudde dinges.."" te worden !! Consumeren hetgeen de economie aanbied / opdringt , zonder meer .

Anderen behoren bewust niet tot "" de massa/kudde "" ..zij weten " het kaf van het koren " te scheiden !! 
Daarbij is "informatie vinden" is in deze tijd geen probleem ...zolang je jouw " gezond verstand " weet te gebruiken !!
Het tegen elkaar afwegen van die informatie blijft altijd 'n belangrijk gegeven 
bij het nemen van beslissingen !

----------


## ppolleke

Hey Raimun, polleke zegt.. die keuzes en beinvloed gezond verstand zijn vaak een groot probleem voor veel mensen omdat er overal "tegenstrijdige" info wordt gegeven..

En "vrije keuze" moet ook onder alle omstandigheden blijven bestaan.. gelukkig maar!

greetz polleke

----------


## christel1

Aub geen appelen met citroenen vergelijken he.... 
Er zijn overal voor en tegenstanders van, wat me wel opvalt is dat Flogiston bijna altijd tegenstander is en nooit voorstander als jullie begrijpen wat ik bedoel. En ook altijd alles gaat in vraag stellen. 
Ik heb ook Champix geprobeerd zonder resultaat, ja nu kan je wel zeggen, geen karakter... misschien, misschien ook niet. De bijwerkingen die ik had bij champix waren niet niks te noemen, bij de normale dosis voelde ik gewoon niks maar dat heb ik bij veel medicatie en ik ben nochtans geen olifant, eerder tenger en klein. Bij een dubbele dosis had ik echt klachten die niet mooi meer te noemen waren, ik had echt nachtmerries voor 5 minuten want ik kon totaal niet meer slapen, ik kon ook niks meer eten, alles wat ik at kwam er terug uit, iets in mijn mond steken, zelfs na 2 uur van het innemen van de medicatie, ik was aan het overgeven, ik hield zelfs geen water meer binnen. Ik ken nochtans mensen die er wel heel goed mee waren en hierdoor kunnen stoppen zijn met roken maar iedereen sprak wel van een "misselijk" gevoel na het eten, maar niet zo'n uiterste als ik die echt moest gaan overgeven, projectielbraken en ik kon er ook niet van slapen. 
Elk medicijn moet uitgeprobeerd worden, hoe is viagra ontstaan ? Door mannen die een hoge bloeddruk hadden en die medicatie voorgeschreven kregen om hun bloeddruk te zien dalen maar dan wel een "plezant" neveneffect kregen, nu wordt er geen viagra meer voorgeschreven voor een hoge bloeddruk maar wel om de potentie te bevorderen. 
't ja zo kan ik nog wel een tijdje doorgaan hoor... er zijn altijd voor en tegenstanders van gelijk welk medicijn maar als je ziek bent en je hebt maar 1 keuze meer, een testmedicijn gebruiken of sterven... denk dat je keuze snel gemaakt is, of je daarmee nu de farmaceutische wereld gaat sponseren of niet...

----------


## ppolleke

hey christel1, polleke zegt.. inderdaad.. en medicatie en/of kruiden werken bij iedereen anders want wij hebben allemaal een unieke biologische samen-stelling.. diversiteit..

steeds zoeken naar wat het beste past/werkt voor jezelf..

greetz polleke

----------


## Flogiston

Ik begrijp de reactie van ppolleke niet. Hij doet een beschuldiging, zegt dat die beschuldiging op "de feiten" berust, maar weigert die feiten te noemen.

Ik heb slechts gesignaleerd dat ik dit niet eerlijk vind. Als je iemand beschuldigt, moet je ook vertellen hoe je tot je beschuldiging komt. Anders zou het een vreemde wereld worden...

@Christel, ik houd alle mogelijkheden open. Ik streef naar evenwicht. Je kunt pas een keuze maken als je alle kanten kent.

Daarom noem ik altijd "die andere kant" die zo graag wordt vergeten. Ik weet dat mij dat niet altijd in dank wordt afgenomen - het zij zo.

Wat ik hier soms zie gebeuren, is dat één persoon een slechte ervaring heeft met een bepaald middel. Goed, kan gebeuren, denk ik dan. Maar ik zie dat die persoon dan zo enorm tekeer gaat tegen dat middel, en meteen zegt dat _iedereen_ dat middel moet mijden... dat klopt dan niet, denk ik dan.

Want zoals ppolleke zegt: medicatie werkt bij iedereen anders, want iedereen reageert nu eenmaal verschillend. Dus laten we daar gewoon rekening mee houden. En dus ook accepteren dat een middel dat voor die ene persoon heel slecht uitpakte, voor iemand anders best een geschenk uit de hemel kan zijn.

Zulke nuances wil ik maken. Ik denk dat dat nuttig is. Ook als sommigen daar erg boos om worden.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Lieve mensen er is wel enige voorzichtigheid geboden bij dit middel!


Champix is het afgelopen jaar meer dan een miljoen keer voorgeschreven in Groot-Brittannië. Eerder werd het middel al in verband gebracht met hartklachten, onvoorspelbare plotselinge gewelddadigheid en 'blackouts'. Het wordt tevens in verband gebracht met 80 sterfgevallen, inclusief 39 gevallen van zelfdoding in Groot-Brittannië. Het middel is sinds 2006 op de markt in het Verenigd Koninkrijk.

Volgens de fabrikant van het middel wordt in de bijsluiter gewaarschuwd dat het middel kan leiden tot depressiviteit en 'suïdicale gedachten'.

----------


## Flogiston

Kijk, da's nou zo'n "andere kant" waarvan het ook goed is dat die wordt belicht. Wat ik vooral goed vind aan deze bijdrage: het is geen loze bewering, maar er wordt verwezen naar een bron. Prima zo!

En inderdaad, Champix is niet iets dat je "zomaar voor de lol" moet nemen, om het zo maar even wat cru uit te drukken. Je moet er goed over nadenken of de mogelijke nadelen acceptabel zijn. Een afweging dus, tussen voor- en nadelen.

Een collega en kamergenoot (op het werk dan he) is afgelopen december gestopt met roken. Hij wist van zichzelf dat hij er hulp bij nodig zou hebben - geen therapie, maar een pil. In overleg met zijn arts heeft hij voor Champix gekozen.

Hij kende de mogelijke bijwerkingen, en hij heeft goed op zichzelf gelet. Hij vertelde dat hij zich af en toe wel wat "raar" voelde, en dat zijn gedachten richtingen insloegen die hij niet van zichzelf kende. Hij wist niet of dat nu van de Champix kwam, of van het stoppen met roken zelf. Maar hij hield zichzelf goed in de gaten.

Hij is nu van het roken af. Hij heeft er geen behoefte meer aan. Nou ja, zo af en toe eens, op zo'n typisch rook-moment. Gelukkig weet hij van zichzelf wanneer dat gevoel weer een beetje de kop opsteekt, en is hij mentaal voldoende sterk om daar weerstand aan te bieden.

Ik wil maar zeggen: het is geen ideaal middel, en je moet goed opletten wanneer je het neemt. Iedereen reageert anders. Voor de ene persoon kan het middel goed werken en zijn de bijwerkingen niet of bijna niet aanwezig, voor iemand anders kan het juist tegengesteld uitpakken.

Goed opletten, en een persoonlijke afweging maken. Gebaseerd op objectieve informatie van alle kanten. Dat is hoe het hoort. Althans, volgens mij dan.

----------


## Pretoogje

Ik zat deze discussie te lezen omdat ik op zoek was naar andere ervaringen met Champix. 

Zelf ben ik succesvol gestopt, het is me nog nooit zo gemakkelijk afgegaan. Herken het verhaal van de emoties, ik hoefde maar iets zieligs op tv te zien en ik schoot helemaal vol. Momenten van euforie daarentegen werden ook ernstig versterkt. 

Sinds ik gestopt ben met het slikken van Champix, kreeg ik wel de ontwenningsverschijnselen zoals die horen bij de Cold Turkey methode, maar veel minder heftig. Bovendien zit je dan (als het goed is) al in het patroon van niet meer roken, mijn wilskracht was dus sterk genoeg opgebouwd om hier weerstand aan te bieden. Ik slik, behoudens een paracetamol en een antibiotica kuur toen ik 8 was, verder geen medicijnen. 

Ik ben het verder eens met Flogiston, claims zonder (betrouwbare) bronnen moet je ernstig afwimpelen. Er bestaan er nogal veel, helaas versterkt door het internet.

En medicatie giftig? Vaak is het alternatief minder gezond, zeker als je Champix als slecht wil positioneren ten opzichte van het roken, lachwekkend gewoon. 

Vraag eens aan mensen die psychotische vrienden en/of familieleden hebben. De opluchting is groot als er een antipsychotica is die aanslaat. Heerlijk om de door een psychose volledig verdwenen oude persoon weer terug te zien. En dan lezen ze op internet dat antipsychotica vergif is en besluiten ze (omdat ze zich goed voelen) er mee te stoppen, ze hebben immers toch geen klachten?? En ja, dan geraken ze in een diepere en schadelijkere psychose dan ervoor. Bedankt mensen.

----------


## Richter

Hallo, CHAMPIX - een geneesmiddel met bijwerkingen, lees ze hier. Ook de medicijn. Onderaan de pagina.

Heeft iemand geprobeerd Wellbutrin? Ook, zeggen zij, helpt om sigaretten.

----------


## sietske763

wellbutrin is champix,
als je het voor t roken krijgt schrijven ze zyban 150 mg voor.
als je het als AD krijgt heet het wellbutrin en wordt het meestal opgehoogd naar 300mgXR,
dit wordt vergoedt, zyban niet.
er zijn meerdere topics over zyban en over wellbutrin.
ik heb als AD dus wellbutrin geprobeerd, was gewisseld om naast mn depressie ook mn rookgedrag te stoppen.
mij beviel het totaal niet, had wel minder zin aan roken, maar voelde me vreselijk opgejaagd en sliep bijna niet en had (vr)eetbuien,
ben na 2 weken alweer gestopt.

nu gaan we weer een stoppoging doen, dit middels de electronische sigaret, daar zit geen teer in en de nicotine kan je zo geleidelijk afbouwen......veel goedkoper dan stoppen met andere middelen.

----------


## klonoxan

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------


## Elsa4153

Champix kopen - http://euroclinix.co.nl

----------

